

Iterative Development in Gaming - kenshi
http://logiccolony.com/2010/09/30/Iterative-Development-in-Gaming.html

======
wtracy
I'd be careful about reading too much into Minecraft's success with iterative
development.

Here's the simple truth: Many (most?) big-budget games are meant to be played
only once or twice. If it's not 100% ready to go when first launched, nobody
will stick around to see it finished. Minimum viable product is hard to apply
here. (This also partly explains why there aren't very many good FOSS games.)

